# Really odd 1911 10mm



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

Looks like a single action with a double action type trigger for whatever reason.

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=287247574


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

That almost looks like a Seecamp conversion. If you look closely, you can see the SA trigger that has been pinned back -- with the DA trigger added. The Seecamp conversion _usually_ included a telltale "nub" that was added to the front of the trigger guard -- but I suppose Mr. Seecamp did some without that feature...or either someone copied his conversion process.

http://www.m1911.org/seecamp.htm


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

According to the link to the GB auction it's an Essex, which would make it one of the Seecamp licensed conversions. That would explain the lack of the nub on the trigger guard. You can see the plate on the right side of the gun covering the DA mechanism


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

http://thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2549755


I should have googled it last night.

I looked at one of the ODI guns years ago and all I remember was the horrendous DA trigger. BPW has quite a few 1911s on GB and I was just browsing for 10mm last night. There is a Auto Ordnance on GB which may be a decent deal for a starter 1911 10mm if one doesnt want to pay 1000 for a Delta. I think Im going to research what goes into a 10mm 1911 build and see what it would cost to build one myself.


----------



## tgibson85 (Nov 7, 2011)

Linkovich said:


> According to the link to the GB auction it's an Essex, which would make it one of the Seecamp licensed conversions. That would explain the lack of the nub on the trigger guard. You can see the plate on the right side of the gun covering the DA mechanism


 
That would be the dead give away.


----------

